# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Το διαιτολόγιο των gouldians

## giannispeshtanis

ας γράψουμε όλοι το διαιτολόγιο των gouldians μας.
τι τρωφές τους δίνουμε σε καθημερινή βάση, τι τροφές σε ειδικες περιπτώσεις (πχ πτερορια, πριν την αναπαραγωγή, κατα την επώαση, κατα την διάρκεια που μεγαλώνουν τα μικρα.....κτλ.  ), αλλά και κάθε πότε δίνουμε την κάθε τροφή.

----------


## maria

Έτοιμο μείγμα για εξωτικά,γνωστής φίρμας κεχρί και  αυγοτροφή με  ζωικές πρωτεΐνες ή αυγόψωμο του Δημήτρη
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-%CE%9D%CE%BF2
και εβδομαδιαίως λαχανικά,φρούτα ,φύτρα .Σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής  και ταΐσματος νεοσσών σε καθημερινή βάση αυγο βραστό ,φύτρα φρούτα κ λαχανικά

----------


## giannispeshtanis

μαρία, έχω 1 αρσενικό και 1 θηλυκό gouldians και θα ήθελα να τα ζευγαρώσω.. θα ήθελα πολύ να έχω αυτή την εμπειρία. αυτό που θέλω να σε ρωτήσω είναι, τι προετοιμασία (διατροφολογική) πρέπει να κάνω?και για πόσες μέρες?

----------


## tonis!

εγώ μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω!κάνει να δείνουμε βρώμη σε τροπικά?

----------


## jk21

η βρωμη ειναι και αυτη αμυλουχα οπως και οι βασικοι σποροι (ειδη millet ) των πουλιων αυτων.ομως ειναι λιγο μεγαλη και δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να την σπανε.ισως αν την εδινες  ηδη σπασμενη ή ακομα καλυτερα σαν φυτρο.ειναι αρκετα θρεπτικη και σε συνδιασμο με αλλους αμυλουχους σπορους αλληλοσυμπληρωνεται σε καποια βασικα αμινοξεα που λειπουν στον καθενα

----------


## tonis!

ξεχασα να πω οτι την βρωμη την εχω σε νιφαδες...συγγνωμη!

----------


## jk21

αν σου την τρωνε ετσι μια χαρα ειναι.αν οχι να την υγραινεις ελαφρως να μαλακωνει.εγω πριν βρω αλευρι βρωμης που προσθετω 10% στα αλευρα του αυγοψωμου ,εβαζα στο μιγμα νιφαδες βρωμης. αρκει βεβαια να ειναι απλες ,οχι τιποτα μουσλι αναμικτο με αλλα που ισως δεν κανουν

----------


## giocakis

παιδια εγω τους δινω ενα μειγμα για παραδεισια , μια αυγοτροφη της VERSELE-LAGA την FRUTTI PATEE αλλα δεν βλεπω να την εχουν δοκιμασει καν.τι να κανω? ολη την ωρα τσιμπολογανε με μανια ενα μακρυναρι που μου εδωσαν στο pet shop ( πως λεγεται αυτο να μην το λεω μακρυναρι συνεχεια?? )

----------


## jk21

το <<μακρυναρι>>....ειναι το millet spray ενα ειδος μιλλετ .

για δες εδω αν θελεις να φτιαξεις κατι δικο σου ή συνδιασμο αυτης που εχεις αναμικτη με καποια συνταγη (καταλληλα).δες και τα λεμε

----------


## giocakis

αυτο ειναι που αποκαλειτε τσαμπι? το μιλετ? μεσα σε 3 μερες το φαγανε ολο. να τους βαλω αυριο το επομενο ή πρεπει να ακολουθησω καποια δοσολογια?
θελω σε παρακαλω να μου απαντησεις πως να το αποκαλω και αν κανει να τους δινω συνεχεια απο αυτο σε ολες τις περιοδους.
οσο για την αυγοτροφη , ξερεις εσυ την συγκεκριμενη που χρησιμοποιω? ειναι καλη?   να φτιαξω δικια μου χλωμο..μου φαινονται ολα ακαταλαβιστικα, δεν ξερω ουτε τι ειναι η γυρη ουτε το κους-κους και γενικα νιωθω λες και ηρθα σε αλλο πλανητη. μακαρι σιγα σιγα να αρχισω να καταλαβαινω γιατι πραγματικα θελω το καλυτερο για τα πουλακια μου.

----------


## giocakis

αυριο θα παω σε pet shop , τι πρεπει να αγορασω? διαβαζω διαφορα αλλα εχω χαθει. προσπαθω να τα βαλω ολα σε μια σειρα . σπασμενα οστρακα...ιωδιο..αλλοι σποροι... θελω να μαθω τι πρεπει να προσφερω στα πουλακια μου αναλογα με την περιοδο, αλλα τα βρισκω ολα διασπαρτα στο forum και για εναν αρχαριο οπως εγω μοιαζουν πολυπλοκα.

----------


## jk21

για την αυγοτροφη αν δεν μπορεις τα πιο δυσκολα (αυτο που σου ειπε η μαρια ειναι μια χαρα αλλα αφου δεν ...οκ ) τοτε αυτη η δικια μου
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...86%CE%AE%CF%82

ή αυτη http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%BC%CE%B5-rusk   του κ Μακη που μπορεις να την συνδιασεις οπως θα δεις με την ετοιμη που εχεις 

αν δεν βρισκεις ρασκ ,το κουσκους εξηγω στην δικια του συνταγη που μπορεις να το βρεις πανευκολα και μπορεις να το βαλεις αντι ρασκ

ειναι θα ελεγα καλες προτασεις αν δεν σου τρωνε με τιποτα την ετοιμη (που το καταλαβαινω οτι αν δεν ασχολεισαι οτι σε βολευει)  

δοκιμασε και με βρασμενο καλα αυγο σκετο ή αναμικτο με την αυγοτροφη που εχεις


το μιλλετ σπρευ αν λεγεται στα μαγαζια αλλιως θα στο πουνε παιδια που το αγοραζουνε.δεν ειναι παχυντικη τροφη αν τρωγεται σε καποια ποσοτητα.αν ομως κατι αρεσει πολυ και το τρωνε υπερβολικα ,το θερμιδικο περισσευμα του αμυλου που περιεχει στο τελος της ημερας γινεται και αυτο λιπος .

για τα υπολοιπα προιοντα θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να σου τα προτινουν σαν ειδη τα παιδια που γνωριζουν καλυτερα απο μενα τα gouldian

----------


## giocakis

φιλε μου δεν ειναι οτι δεν ασχολουμαι. ειμαι απο το πρωι στον υπολογιστη και διαβαζω για τα gouldian, απλα δεν εχω ιδεα για το τι ειναι το ρασκ ή το κους ή η γυρη. δεν θελω να δινω στα πουλια μου ετοιμες αυγοτροφες του εμποριου, θελω να κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω για αυτα απλα δεν ξερω.  τουλαχιστον την δικη σου συνταγη την καταλαβαινω και γνωριζω τα υλικα , αυριο θα την φτιαξω. και παλι ομως καποια στιγμη πρεπει να μαθω που θα βρω ολα αυτα τα αγνωστα για μενα υλικα και να τους προσφερω το καλυτερο που μπορω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

T*α πράγματα είναι απλά.
1.μείγμα σπόρων για παραδείσια.κυρίως το μείγμα αυτό περιέχει κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό διάφορα είδη κεχριού.
2.σουπιοκόκαλο για την  παροχή ασβεστίου να υπάρχει πάντα μέσα στο κλουβί.όταν θα το έχουν ανάγκη θα φάνε.
3.αυγοτροφή σπιτική αν τα καταφέρνεις με την παρασκευή της αλλιώς εμπορίου η το κλασσικό αυγό που το πολτοποιείς με ένα πιρούνι και το κάνεις αφράτο και το δίνεις.
4.απαίτηση για καθαρό νερό καθημερινά η ΄και δύο φορές όταν λερώνεται.
. 

τα νούμερο ένα και δύο και τέσσερα πάντα στο κλουβί  διαθέσιμα.δηλαδή εποχή ηρεμίας.
τα νούμερο τρία  μόνο κατά την περίοδο πτερόριας δυο φορές την εβδομάδα και κάθε μέρα κατά την προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή μέχρι το τελευταίο αυγό.

5. φρούτα η λαχανικά αν μάθουν να τα τρώνε όχι κάθε μέρα, γιατί είναι  δύσκολα πουλιά στο να δεχτούν νέες τροφές.τα δικά μου μόνο λίγο μαρούλι  έτρωγαν.τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα καλά είναι.

μπάνιο κάθε μέρα το καλοκαίρι αλλά και συχνά όταν αλλάζουν φτέρωμα, και μια η δύο φορές την εβδομάδα το χειμώνα.μιλάμε πάντα για πουλιά που ζουν σε κλειστό και θερμαινόμενο χώρο.




*

----------


## giocakis

> T*α πράγματα είναι απλά.
> 1.μείγμα σπόρων για παραδείσια.κυρίως το μείγμα αυτό περιέχει κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό διάφορα είδη κεχριού κυρίως.
> 2.σουπιοκόκαλο για την  παροχή ασβεστίου να υπάρχει πάντα μέσα στο κλουβί.όταν θα το έχουν ανάγκη θα φάνε.
> 3.αυγοτροφή σπιτική αν τα καταφέρνεις με την παρασκευή της αλλιώς εμπορίου η το κλασσικό αυγό που το πολτοποιείς με ένα πιρούνι και το κάνεις αφράτο και το δίνεις.
> 4.απαίτηση για καθερό νερό καθημερινά η ΄και δύο φορές όταν λερώνεται.
> 5. φρούτα η λαχανικά αν μάθουν να τα τρώνε όχι κάθε μέρα, γιατί είναι δύσκολα πουλιά στο να δεχτούν νέες τροφές.τα δικά μου μόνο λίγο μαρούλι έτρωγαν.
> 
> τα νούμερο ένα και δύο και τέσσερα πάντα στο κλουβί πάντα στο κλουβί διαθέσιμα.δηλαδή εποχή ηρεμίας.
> τα νούμερο τρία  μόνο κατά την περίοδο πτερόριας δυο φορές την εβομάδα και κάθε μέρα κατά την πτοετημασία για αναπαραγωγή μέχρι το τελευταίο αυγό.
> ...



κατ αρχας σε ευχαριστω πολυ για οσα εγραψες
το 1 και το 2 υπαρχουν οκ... 
 για το θεμα της αυγοτροφης θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω του φιλου jk21 που γνωριζω τα υλικα και θα την αναμειξω με την ετοιμη που εχω της versele-laga και θα φροντισω να μαθω τι ειναι τα αλλα υλικα που δεν γνωριζω και που μπορω να τα βρω ωστε να μπορεσω να την φτιαξω καποια στιγμη.
   4 εννοειτε, αλλαζω τα νερα τους καθε πρωι πριν παω για δουλεια και παλι οταν επιστρεφω..
   5 θα ξεκινησω με μαρουλι και μηλο. φοβαμαι να δοκιμασω κι αλλα φρουτα οπως φραουλες ή μπανανα μηπως τους κανουν κακο, δεν ξερω. 
    τα εχω 3 ημερες και την εξωτερικη μπανιερα δεν την εχουν πλησιασει ακομα αλλα θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω. μεσα στο σπιτι τα εχω χωρις ομως ειδικες λαμπες ...κανονικα στο σαλονι κοντα μου ειναι.. και νομιζω οτι τους αρεσει πολυ.  ειναι πολυ φιλικα απο τις πρωτες μερες. ετοιμαζω ομως στο μεσα δωματιο εναν χωρο με μεγαλυτερα κλουβια γιατι θελω να εκτρεφω περισσοτερα απο 20 πουλακια και στοχος μου ειναι να αποκτησω τουλαχιστον ενα απο ολους τους συνδυασμους χρωματων. για το θεμα της αναπαραγωγης εχω παραγγειλει και bengalese για να χρησιμοποιησω σαν θετους γονεις.
 ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ    1ον) σπασμενα κοχυλια να αγορασω και να τους τα προσφερω καθε μερα μαζι με τσοφλια απο βρασμενο αυγο?
                    2ον) στο νερο τους να βαζω κατι??? οπως (βιταμινη Ε που δινω στην καρδερινα μου) ή ιωδιο ή κατι αλλο?
                    3ον) μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω καποιον απο τους σπορους της ornitalia που εχω για την καρδερινα μου και την καναρα οπως chia , ρουκολα.....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Θα σου γράψω για την διατροφή εδώ και θα συνεχίσω στο άλλο θέμα σου με την παρουσίαση που έκανες γιατί θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος.
Απαντήσεις.*
1 όστρακα έχει η άμμος που τους βάζεις είναι οκ.Αν θες βάζεις και τσόφλια απο αυγό τριμμένα σε μια ταΐστρα.Τα τσόφλια του αυγού κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά με το κόκαλο σουπιάς.
2 όχι Ε τώρα δεν την χρειάζονται είναι μια βιταμίνη που ενισχύει την αναπαραγωγή.
3.όχι είναι τροφές απο άλλη γεωγραφική περιοχή .Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα λιοντάρι εδώ και να του δίνεις για τροφή φρούτα.Δεν τα χρειάζονται.Οι τροφές που δίνουμε είναι αυτές που τρώνε στο φυσικό περιβάλλον του;Τ Γκούλντιαν κατάγονται από την Βορειοδυτική Αυστραλία και τρώνε εκεί κεχρί.Η περιοχή λέγεται Kimberley.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Επίσης εγώ δεν προσπάθησα να τους δώσω φρούτα γιατί απλά στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον δεν υπάρχουν.Καμιά πρασινάδα καλό είναι.**Μαρούλι πχ η λάχανο,μπρόκολο αν τα φάνε γιατί τους είναι ξένα.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Χρειάζονται πολύ φωτεινό χώρο για την λήψη  της βιταμίνης D  η οποία είναι απαραίτητη για την απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου.Δηλαδή αν δεν έχουν φως  όσο και κόκαλο η τσόφλια τους δίνεις δεν κάνεις κάτι.Αν είναι δυνατόν κάποια ώρα της ημέρας να πέφτει και το ηλιακό φως απευθείας επάνω τους.Εγώ τους είχα λάμπα τεχνικού φωτός για πουλιά την Arcadia* *bird lamp** compact .*

----------

